# The beginning!



## aapholz (Jul 7, 2016)

Using a shipping crate as the form for our coop. It's 4' wide by 4' tall by 10' long. It will be lifted 2' off the ground on 4x4s. Four nesting boxes with exterior access (locking, of course), 3 roost poles, four windows. The Windows will be lined with sandwiched wire mesh, with shutters equipped with locking latches. Under the side windows will be plant boxes with lavender, basil, cat mint, marigolds and rosemary. The front of the coop will have two large doors that will allow me to clean with ease (or so I tell myself), that will stay latched and locked when not in use. There will be two chicken doors within the larger doors for the girls to get into their home. Those will have a sliding door mechanism, although I am still trying to determine how to lock those. The coop will be painted white on the outside and a soft grey on the inside. The flooring will be linoleum with shavings. The run will be 10'x14', with a pitched roof. Everything will have wire mesh. Should be completed in the next three weekends!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I can't wait to see it done! And the steps in between. Nice project.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yeah, Karen. I think that's one of our favorite things, watching a project come together.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Crates make excellent coops. I bought one off Craigslist a couple of years ago, perfect for the two Black Stars.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I shouldve shown these pics first. I'm no carpenter as you can see in the previous pics. I prefer strength over looks with ease of cleaning duties.


----------



## aapholz (Jul 7, 2016)

For a size comparison, my husband is 6'3". Plenty spacious for my lovely ladies! He and my FIL are working on getting it lifted today, outfitting it with its Windows and nesting boxes while I'm at work. We aren't carpenters either so I doubt it'll be the most aesthetically pleasing coop, but it will definitely be reinforced, safe (hopefully!!!) and easy to clean.


----------



## aapholz (Jul 7, 2016)

I love your lil crate coop, dawg!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I see Rusty is going right behind you giving his stamp of approval and his ideas.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I was going to say - Haven't seen Rusty in a long time! He's looking good.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Rusty is getting quite rusty. I might have to take the wire brush to him and spruce him up a bit lol.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

aapholz said:


> For a size comparison, my husband is 6'3". Plenty spacious for my lovely ladies! He and my FIL are working on getting it lifted today, outfitting it with its Windows and nesting boxes while I'm at work. We aren't carpenters either so I doubt it'll be the most aesthetically pleasing coop, but it will definitely be reinforced, safe (hopefully!!!) and easy to clean.


That's a BIG crate. It's going to look great once it's finished, perfect coop!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

dawg53 said:


> Rusty is getting quite rusty. I might have to take the wire brush to him and spruce him up a bit lol.


Ah, no. He's aging with character.


----------



## aapholz (Jul 7, 2016)

Progress


----------



## aapholz (Jul 7, 2016)

The nest boxes are 2.25'x2' tall. The windows are 2'x2'.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You know what? That is pretty doggone amazing in how that building is coming together.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Ooooo, I do so love watching someone do an upcycle. That is coming together beautifully! Can't wait to see what it looks like in the end!


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

That is an awesome little coop! I too, love the up-cycling. Heavy garbage is my fave time of year!

I've been thinking of something like that coop for the bantams but I don't know how it'd be in the winter around here. I need a bunch of little coops like that all over the yard, breeding cages are a PITA. I'll have to show this to my husband and see what he thinks. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Fiere said:


> That is an awesome little coop! I too, love the up-cycling. Heavy garbage is my fave time of year!
> 
> I've been thinking of something like that coop for the bantams but I don't know how it'd be in the winter around here. I need a bunch of little coops like that all over the yard, breeding cages are a PITA. I'll have to show this to my husband and see what he thinks. Thanks for sharing!


I am not going to say a word.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

robin416 said:


> I am not going to say a word.


I already have the birds, Robin! So there!


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Fiere said:


> I need a bunch of little coops like that all over the yard, breeding cages are a PITA.


I totally agree! I am even working on a tiny pasture/coop for my Seramas right now. I have never tried one rooster with more than three hens so who knows if it'll work. I know the Japanese Bantam I had couldn't even handle his one aged hen.


----------



## aapholz (Jul 7, 2016)

Fiere said:


> That is an awesome little coop! I too, love the up-cycling. Heavy garbage is my fave time of year!
> 
> I've been thinking of something like that coop for the bantams but I don't know how it'd be in the winter around here. I need a bunch of little coops like that all over the yard, breeding cages are a PITA. I'll have to show this to my husband and see what he thinks. Thanks for sharing!


You can always layer insulation around the form and put another layer of plywood overtop of that?


----------



## aapholz (Jul 7, 2016)

First coat of paint. Building doors and window planters now.


----------



## aapholz (Jul 7, 2016)

Framed out the windows and added the roost branches. Also made my planter boxes.

Next will be the doors


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Amazing what can be done with some imagination and a cruddy old wooden crate.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Yea, Robin, fun went out when electronic games and toys that you don't have to put together.


----------



## aapholz (Jul 7, 2016)

We are big on getting out of the house. We have more fun building things and playing in the sprinkler than watching tv. Our 8 year old knows how to do laundry, cook simple meals, tend a garden, pitch a tent, fish, etc. I know there will be days where he would rather play a video game but at least he's learning basic human survival outside of school. When he's a little older he will know how to change a tire and his own oil, how to balance a checkbook, how to file his taxes, and the importance of credit. For now we are just having fun with the chicks


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

That's amazing, Aapholz. My daughter had an adventurous outdoor mom, too. We always had a horse. We lived on Linux and always went to the beach. We did alot of fun stuff.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

That is such a nice coop. Great job!!!!!


----------



## aapholz (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

That's awesome!


----------



## aapholz (Jul 7, 2016)

Thanks guys. It's definitely been a labor of love! Almost done!!! Next is final touch up paint, curtains for the nest boxes and the run! Should be done over the next two weekends


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

I really like the large swinging doors and large nesting boxes. I might have to steal some ideas for my next coop ;-)


----------



## aapholz (Jul 7, 2016)

First coat on the doors


----------



## aapholz (Jul 7, 2016)

Heidi: I figure the large doors will make things easier for cleaning. The large boxes I was thinking would possibly help to prevent stepping on eggs (fingers crossed).


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Beautiful. Love the doors too. We're working on something a bit like that, smaller though, but I would love to do something similar for doors!


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

I just love how the members who have coops take notes to make their next coop. There is ALWAYS a next coop, haha. I just finished a run and I'm drawing up my next coop


----------



## Greencastle (Jul 14, 2016)

Great use of materials! Thanks for pics. What breed of chicken?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

IT'S very nice-a great recycle!


----------



## aapholz (Jul 7, 2016)

Greencastle - I have EEs and production reds. Hubby doesn't know it yet but we will have Orpingtons and Barred Rocks and a Cochin too


----------



## aapholz (Jul 7, 2016)

I just bought a chicken adult coloring book. I'm going to color the roosters and frame them to hang in the coop so the hens have posters of their hotties, just like teenage girls hahaha


----------



## aapholz (Jul 7, 2016)

Hahahaha


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

He has the beak and eyes of an eagle! You're making me want a coloring book...


----------



## Greencastle (Jul 14, 2016)

I am sure that picture will give your girls hot flashes!


----------



## aapholz (Jul 7, 2016)

Hahahahaha I hope they like it lol


----------



## aapholz (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## aapholz (Jul 7, 2016)

Progress! We just need to finish wiring the run and roofing it, lay linoleum in the coop, add pavers around the outside (in addition to the wire skirt), and plant the bougainvillea. I got plant hangers to suspend their feeder and water fount, a fan to hang in their coop, a radio to keep noise at night to disturb potential predators, flood lights and a tire to make their dust bath. It's so close to done I can taste it!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Too funny. It looks really good. Is that a wall of painted chickens.? Did someone paint it.? What's that space in the wire enclosure?


----------



## aapholz (Jul 7, 2016)

It's curtains for their nest boxes I found at JoAnn fabric. The space in the wire needs to be wired in, we just ran out of time. The overlapped portions will be sandwiched between 2x4s, and where it's fastened to the support beams will be sandwiched, too.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Great idea! I have so much chicken fabric here, I should do something with it.


----------



## aapholz (Jul 7, 2016)




----------

